# Any knight rider fans here?



## JohnA88 (Jul 26, 2011)

Just wondering as I used to watch it all the time Iv'e got all well most on my computer but I'm damned if I can find the one I want. It's when KITT is on a car transporter and Michel get's in KITT and jumps off I think but I can't remember the episode name.


----------



## aldouk (May 6, 2012)

Love it but clueless on episode names


----------



## PaulaJayne (Feb 17, 2012)

I have at the moment parked in my yard - awaiting repair the UK KITT.

Needs some tlc and a great deal of detailing - 

I will try and get some shots in the morning.


----------



## Skodaw (Mar 19, 2006)

Love it, and know the episode your talking about - but useless on episode names


----------



## LeadFarmer (Feb 23, 2011)

PaulaJayne said:


> I have at the moment parked in my yard - awaiting repair the UK KITT.
> 
> Needs some tlc and a great deal of detailing -
> 
> I will try and get some shots in the morning.


pictures please









Suprised they havent yet made a modern version film.










Edit - Ooops, looks like thay did


----------



## Grin (Jun 13, 2012)

I have a DVD boxset with every single episode from all five seasons, but I'd have to watch them all to find the one you want. Oh well, better get started then...


----------



## JohnA88 (Jul 26, 2011)

Grin said:


> I have a DVD boxset with every single episode from all five seasons, but I'd have to watch them all to find the one you want. Oh well, better get started then...


hahahaha


----------



## LeadFarmer (Feb 23, 2011)

Ive just spent the last 20 mins on Play.com with my cursor hovering over the 'Buy' button for Knight Rider and The A-Team box collections


----------



## alfajim (May 4, 2011)

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0083437/

maybe it's on here


----------



## tmitch45 (Jul 29, 2006)

PaulaJayne said:


> I have at the moment parked in my yard - awaiting repair the UK KITT.
> 
> Needs some tlc and a great deal of detailing -
> 
> I will try and get some shots in the morning.


Is the UK KITT a black TR7?? LOL


----------



## Derbyshire-stig (Dec 22, 2010)

Grin said:


> I have a DVD boxset with every single episode from all five seasons, but I'd have to watch them all to find the one you want. Oh well, better get started then...


if you start on season 1 I will start on season 5 and see if we can find it :car:


----------



## Grin (Jun 13, 2012)

I wouldn't recommend it. Season 5 is actually pretty awful. They make KITT into a convertible.


----------



## Phil H (May 14, 2006)

loved knight rider!! bring back those days!


----------



## adammcs (Apr 20, 2012)

Knight rider is awesome!! Would love to build a replica lol


----------



## Grin (Jun 13, 2012)

Given the supposed hardness of KITT's molecular-bonded paint, he displays some horrible swirl marks in some scenes.


----------



## ShiningScotsman (Jun 20, 2012)

Loved the way The Hoff used to throw himself back into the springy seat when he hit Turbo Boost.....then he would throw a glance behind him and go 
Wooooooooooooo -........................Priceless!:lol:


----------



## Derbyshire-stig (Dec 22, 2010)

knight rider 2000 :car:


----------



## Focusaddict (May 31, 2010)

I even liked the new series, shame it never gone past first season.


----------



## Johnboy82 (Nov 12, 2010)

A guy I used to work with had a replica of KITT. Big 80s memorabilia fan. He brought it to work one day and half the office emptied to have a look and the other half left were all the folk too young to know what knight rider is. Fantastic replica. had everything including the talking dashboard. I didn't want to ask how much it all cost but must have been a fortune!!


----------



## Focusaddict (May 31, 2010)

Johnboy82 said:


> A guy I used to work with had a replica of KITT. Big 80s memorabilia fan. He brought it to work one day and half the office emptied to have a look and the other half left were all the folk too young to know what knight rider is. Fantastic replica. had everything including the talking dashboard. I didn't want to ask how much it all cost but must have been a fortune!!


But no Hoffmeister? :lol:


----------



## PaulaJayne (Feb 17, 2012)

Sorry pics are a bit big


----------



## Focusaddict (May 31, 2010)

Can't see the pics mate.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Focusaddict said:


> Can't see the pics mate.


That was the point of Kitt.

Very Stealth like.

Pictures obviously better than the real thing!


----------



## JohnA88 (Jul 26, 2011)

It's scary to think that in a few years time there will be car's that do talk to you like KITT


----------



## JohnA88 (Jul 26, 2011)

Don't think there was a season 5 as it only go's upto 4 

EDIT: season 5 is the new knight rider which is crap compared to the old one lol


----------



## Grin (Jun 13, 2012)

JohnA88 said:


> Don't think there was a season 5 as it only go's upto 4
> 
> EDIT: season 5 is the new knight rider which is crap compared to the old one lol


I knew someone would pick me up on that. TBH I couldn't remember and got KR Season 4 confused with the fifth season of the A-Team, which is equally evil.


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

So old hat this know the mini Kitt on youtube has taken over know LOL


----------



## Grin (Jun 13, 2012)

Post a link then!


----------



## Derbyshire-stig (Dec 22, 2010)

JohnA88 said:


> It's scary to think that in a few years time there will be car's that do talk to you like KITT


you mean like a BL/Rover Maestro used to :tumbleweed:
open a door or pull the handbrake at 40 or 50 mph and listen to it panic haha


----------



## JohnA88 (Jul 26, 2011)

Derbyshire-stig said:


> you mean like a BL/Rover Maestro used to :tumbleweed:
> open a door or pull the handbrake at 40 or 50 mph and listen to it panic haha


LOL na I mean the way KITT doe's like drive himself anywhere and can have a convo with him lol


----------



## littlejack (Jun 11, 2008)

LeadFarmer said:


> pictures please
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They did make a new version around a year ago cant remember the name of the actor who played micheal.. But the car was a Ford Mustang AC Cobra whch could change shape and colour. It was still called KITT and was voiced by Val Kilmer.... Who played iceman in Top Gun and also played Batman once


----------



## Focusaddict (May 31, 2010)

littlejack said:


> They did make a new version around a year ago cant remember the name of the actor who played micheal.. But the car was a Ford Mustang AC Cobra whch could change shape and colour. It was still called KITT and was voiced by Val Kilmer.... Who played iceman in Top Gun and also played Batman once


The Hoff made a brief appearance playing his dad if I'm not mistaken.


----------



## littlejack (Jun 11, 2008)

Yeah thats right i think it was in the first couple of shows.. Never liked it at first but it grew on me


----------



## GolfFanBoy (May 23, 2010)

Love 80s TV shows as I grew up with them. I've got the complete series of Knight Rider, Airwolf, and the A-Team.


----------

